# Boom Pole suggestions and tips?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Need to use a boom pole on my 8N to lift the flail mower out of the trailer. I believe the weight of the flail mower (72") to be about 750-800#s. I have a 1000# Howse model #BP1000. The BP1000 has a swing lift capacity at the end of 1000 lbs., and a short lift capacity at mid-point of 1500 lbs. I was thinking about using my tow chains with hooks for this lift off the trailer to the ground but never really lifted too much with the 8N. I heard they can be a little light up front. Any general boom pole tips, suggestions or insight?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Make sure you have enough ballast weight on the front of the tractor if need be. That is a lot of weight suspended by a leverage arm far out from the back of the tractor. I am sure you will know right away if you need more weight in front as the tractor front end will rare up.  

Best bet if things are iffy would be to raise the mower with the boom just enough to get the weight off the trailer and hold it until you can drive the trailer out from under it and then set the mower down. The you can hook it up to the 3 pt. hitch and move it where you want.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Really good advice there! I had thought about trying to move it off the trailer, but never thought about lifting it and then driving the trailer out from under the unit. Good thinking Chiefy! 
Man, I know you are around here for some reason. :furious: 

army


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Andy, I have a lucid moment once in awhile.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Now would be a good time to have one of those plump ladies pay you a visit. :furious: 

Instant ballast!

Then again I don't know if the front end would be capable of holding one of them either. Maybe they could just put one leg on the front or just lean on it and it would be sufficient to hold that front end down.


----------

